# Spinach and Celery



## jessbuggy (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried feeding my dog pieces of baby spinach and celery because it was on the list of approved snacks. 

It was the most amusing thing I have ever seen!! :HistericalSmiley:

He bites it and it falls out of his mouth. He picks it up again and it falls back out! After 5 minutes all he's done is rip it up into little pieces but has actually consumed nothing. WHAT?? Has this happened to anyone else? How do you guys feed it to your dogs? Haha.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't tried spinach or celery, but I did try baby carrots. Bella thought it was a toy to play with. She would toss it in the air, roll on it and pounce on it. She eventually did figure out she could eat it. I was laughing the entire time.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dogs love carrots, bananas, melon, green beans,and broccoli, but I've never tried spinach or celery. They love lettuce also, I bet they'd love spinach! Oh heck they love anything!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a very tiny piece and feed it by hand - and I mean tiny. Tear off a slightly larger piece. Then a slightly larger piece, then regular size pieces. I need to do this with lettuce and scrambled eggs (yes scrambled eggs), both of which he loves, otherwise he just spits it out and I get scrambled eggs over me, the furniture, the floors, and yes stuck in his fur.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi likes celery in small pieces! For some of the veggies (ie. lettuce, carrots, green beans, peas), he will toss it around and pounce on it as if it's prey before eating it! It's really funny! Malts are SO silly!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I give mine celery in sticks.... I will remove some of the strings and then give them a 4-5 inch piece. They chew it like a bone.... 

Spinach.... He will get the hang of it  Mine play with it sometimes.... but do eat it, too. Sometimes I will give them each a spinach leaf just becasue I know it will occupy them for a bit


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Neither of mine will eat spinach but I can sneak celery in if I cook it in chicken broth w/the rice! Sometimes one has to be smarter than they are---and that isn't easy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is so funny!! I never really tried anything but carrots. Opey loves carrots! And when I first met him he was eating a carrot!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi also won't eat zuchinni unless it is very disguised. He isn't a big fruit eater but will lower himself to sliced apple or watermelon---forget other melons. He is sort of a meat & potatoes guy! :HistericalSmiley: And that doesn't exactly fit in w/my tastes!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't understand why all three of mine will eat grass in the yard, but refuse lettuce, spinach, and celery! It's probably because I don't want them to eat grass and encourage them to eat their veggies. Kids!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it's amazing to hear of all of your babies that will eat fruits and veggies! Any time I've offered them to Steve he looks at me like, "you're kidding, right?". I've never really heard of feeding dogs produce before joining this forum!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have 15 minute video of mine playing with a "pea". The most hilarious thing ever....she was getting so mad that it kept falling out of her mouth and eventually gave up. LOL ~


----------

